# My daughter and our Tiel Koko :)



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just took some pictures of my daughter (almost 5, she's very gentle with animals, Koko is her first pet and I let her pick him out and she is very gentle to him, always) 

They were so cute, wanted to share!!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Very cute pictures! Looks like you might have a future bird whisperer on your hands there.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha aww that would be so neat  She really loves all animals. Even more so, my son who is just 2 years has been also holding Koko on his shoulder and saying "Kisses" and does the clicking sound with his tounge and Koko kisses him, melts my heart. He is soooo gentle with animals, especially for a boy! Even more so than my daughter and that says a lot! I'm thankful they are so good with them, I've tried to teach it well as I've always loved animals myself


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute pics


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable pictures!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww thank you!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They are *both beautiful *


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww thanks so much!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Very adorable


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are both adorable!


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

So sweet 
It's a good thing for your kids to learn how to take care of and be responsible for a pet, you teach them values they'll most appreciate in the course of their lives.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much! I'm so thankful too that they are kind to animals. I do teach them but I also think that it comes from within as well as I've seen other kids that were taught to be gentle still not be. My son especially, he is sooo sweet. I took him to a petting farm and he was petting baby goats soo gentle and smiling. 

Today they both had Koko on thier shoulders and giving him a cracker. My son was giving Koko kisses  

Sunshine, my other tiel, was hand raised by me when my oldest was still really little so she will let no one near her but me lol. I try but she insists, only me. So I'm glad I got Koko for the kids, he even was sitting by my youngest, 7 months old and saying "pretty bird" to her hehe.


----------



## AiSell (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh so sweetie they are  And great friendship I see here


----------



## fireflyfiasco (Feb 8, 2012)

SO SO cute. Wish I could've had a pet at her age. +1 for being a good parent and letting her have this experience


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww thanks so much. I had my first pet at 4 (a bunny and a dog!) and grew up with so many animals and I want the same for my kids. My mom never did let me get a cockatiel though (I wanted one so bad all my life!) so I'm happy to have them and even more so that my kids are so gentle and loving because it's not always so! It's so cute how Koko kisses them <3


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Your daughter is a beautiful little girl and Koko is stunning too. I like when people teach their children young how to respect and love all animals.


----------



## kimm (Feb 9, 2012)

Awwwwww, Sure melts the heart! Both are adorable 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww thanks so much, I need to post some of my 2 year old son holding him too, just the same! He really looks up to his sister and it helps a lot! I'm thankful they are so gentle and loving! They're around animals a lot, petting farm and the zoo often haha.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

So Cute!


----------

